# Thursday



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am a teacher so I am assuming I have the day off. Anyone planning on fishing Thursday? I am thinking of rolling to Mosquito. On a side note, I have fished in -10 once and during the blizzard that hit on valentines day a few years back where there was a north wind that had windchill below -20. I am trying to figure out if I will actually be putting my life at risk from exposure....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My take, JB. Cover "everything" but your eyes, stay inside a(hopefully heated) shanty. Also, I wouldn't walk out too far from a warm vehicle. Mosquito dock area would be perfect! Frostbite in TEN minutes in those forecasted conditions!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> I am a teacher so I am assuming I have the day off. Anyone planning on fishing Thursday? I am thinking of rolling to Mosquito. On a side note, I have fished in -10 once and during the blizzard that hit on valentines day a few years back where there was a north wind that had windchill below -20. I am trying to figure out if I will actually be putting my life at risk from exposure....


Ha...I remember that day. I took my ex out in the shanty that day...what a wonderful valentines day that was  haha


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I had my wife out that day. found out how tough she was.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I wonder about the guys that have to work in it just another day go fishing you ll be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am thankful for the people who work in it daily. I hope they are prepared. they should call off and go ice fishing!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I am a teacher so I am assuming I have the day off.


Everyone always thanks military for their service. In my opinion, teachers are the most unappreciated, underpaid, and most important occupations in our country.
Thank you for your service to our children johnboy.


----------



## pikeye (Sep 19, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> I am thankful for the people who work in it daily. I hope they are prepared. they should call off and go ice fishing!


Stop being a sissy. Put your big boy pants on and go.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> I am a teacher so I am assuming I have the day off. Anyone planning on fishing Thursday? I am thinking of rolling to Mosquito. I am trying to figure out if I will actually be putting my life at risk from exposure....


Ask your superintendent if being outside will put you at risk....Seems the kids and teachers now a days expect to have time off in winter due to "weather conditions". Everybody always complains its too cold to go to school and yet will eventually spend more time outdoors those days then they would have if they had just gone to school.
Were teaching the younger generations that this is exceptable. Its amazing how many call offs i get at work from the younger generations when the weather turns.
The old timers are always here and on time ! 

Sorry for derailing.........Good luck be safe and let us know how you do


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> Everyone always thanks military for their service. In my opinion, teachers are the most unappreciated, underpaid, and most important occupations in our country.
> Thank you for your service to our children johnboy.


Being a Marine with 4 teachers (from K thru HS\College) in my immediate family (wife is a teacher)..I can go along with most of that as long as the word College "Professor" is left out


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I feel sorry for teachers having to deal with kids and their phones nowadays.
Especially at middle school and high school levels. Dont think I'd have the patience! I'd be sent to the principal's office!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

In Jan. 1994 I'm pretty sure all schools in Ohio closed. And then prior to that schools have closed for brutal temperatures. It's nothing new. And hell ya I played outside when I was a kid after getting school called off...isn't that what the older generations want anyways? I get it...it certainly does seem like there are more snow flakes (see what I did there?) around these days. 

Ironic that so very recently we were complaining about the Mosquito 7 and how dangerous it was to take his children out on the ice. And now you hear the complaints about school closings because it's too cold... I'm glad I don't make the rules around here when everyone is a critic.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> I am a teacher so I am assuming I have the day off. Anyone planning on fishing Thursday? I am thinking of rolling to Mosquito. On a side note, I have fished in -10 once and during the blizzard that hit on valentines day a few years back where there was a north wind that had windchill below -20. I am trying to figure out if I will actually be putting my life at risk from exposure....


And to answer this question...you should absolutely fish! Cold front is going to be a challenge though. I'd fish slow and subtle. Good luck!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. I work for a school district without any bussing and unfortunately, many don't have the warm clothes like I do, I have to agree that it is too cold for kids to walk to school and if someone wants to discuss how public school funding works I will gladly explain. 
Regardless, I'll be at squito on Thursday. If you have my number and want to meet up...pikeye….just txt me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1MoreKast said:


> In Jan. 1994 I'm pretty sure all schools in Ohio closed. And then prior to that schools have closed for brutal temperatures. It's nothing new. And hell ya I played outside when I was a kid after getting school called off...isn't that what the older generations want anyways? I get it...it certainly does seem like there are more snow flakes (see what I did there?) around these days.
> 
> Ironic that so very recently we were complaining about the Mosquito 7 and how dangerous it was to take his children out on the ice. And now you hear the complaints about school closings because it's too cold... I'm glad I don't make the rules around here when everyone is a critic.


Amen


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey Johnboy, I’m planning to be at Mosquito Thursday with my grandson. Last time I saw you was at Hogan’s Hut, waiting for minnows during one of those iceless winters in NEO. We’re going to be on the north end.Let’s hook up.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> In Jan. 1994 I'm pretty sure all schools in Ohio closed. And then prior to that schools have closed for brutal temperatures. It's nothing new.


I spent that week in 1994 working outside all week. I worked for a cable company in Cleveland and we had antennas for the cable and local channels on roof tops. That sucked, but we had to work in any weather, including those sub-zero temps. A lot of people's work exposed them to the elements every day.

I am currently in Atlanta and everyone here was freaking out about temps in the 30's this week and a threat of an inch or two snow. All it ended up doing in downtown area was a light drizzle.

I also just got the robo-call from my son's school...they already called off school for tomorrow AND Thursday because of the expected low temps.

I get home this weekend and I am going on the ice somewhere, don't care what the temps and weather is, Ill be prepared.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Good luck and be safe out there! I haven’t been to Mosquito in a few years but I had some pretty good days just north of the causeway and it’s not a very far walk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am called off for tommrow. Going to hit a close spot with a short walk. May be off Thursday as well. Might hit mosquito. PM me your number JB. I did have it but got a new phone or 2 lol havent fished with you in a bit.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

When it gets that cold school districts also have to consider equipment. Do they think all the buses will be able to start in order to get the children to school.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

1MoreKast said:


> In Jan. 1994 I'm pretty sure all schools in Ohio closed. And then prior to that schools have closed for brutal temperatures. It's nothing new. And hell ya I played outside when I was a kid after getting school called off...isn't that what the older generations want anyways? I get it...it certainly does seem like there are more snow flakes (see what I did there?) around these days.
> 
> Ironic that so very recently we were complaining about the Mosquito 7 and how dangerous it was to take his children out on the ice. And now you hear the complaints about school closings because it's too cold... I'm glad I don't make the rules around here when everyone is a critic.


I was in college at YSU that January. I can remember walking across campus thinking I might not make it to the other side! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I didn't close the schools, so,I will do as I please . Growing up, maybe 3 times did our school close. Worked in a steel mill 43 years if you didn't work in hot places, man it was beyond cold, hydraulics would freeze up and the dammed supervision would still try to make it work . Would have been out there, if they sent us home.


----------

